# Toilet Bowl Fish... (Long Story)



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Okay so... My little brother is in middle school. Well, I got a phone call from him the other day because he wanted me to take in 3 goldfish that he had rescued. It turns out that two kids decided it would be funny to put a pearlscale, a redcap oranda, and a black moor in a toilet bowl in the girls restroom to freak girls out. My brothers friend happened to be the one who found them and put them in a pepsi bottle with the top cut off until they could be taken home. So after this phone call I drove down to get the fish and brought them home in individual zip lock bags (better than being stacked in a pepsi bottle). 

I had a 20 gallon that was intended to be a tropical community tank. It was not cycled or anything... so I ordered some tetra safestart when I got home. So, after the first night the pearlscale died. I did not quarantine them because I don't have a quarantine tank large enough for three goldfish so I put them right into the tank. 

Well, the black moor was chasing the oranda around constantly after the pearlscale died, and I ended up going out of town for 3 days... and I knew the oranda would be dead because she was looking pretty bad before I left. Also, the ammonia never went above .5 because I fed VERY sparingly. I think they were either sick before they went in the toilet or exposed to something bad in the toilet water. I put them in clean water before they went in the tank to clean them off a little with some AQ salt.
Anyway, I got back and she was also dead. 

I have had the black moor for about 2 weeks since this incident and he has barely grown. I added the tetra safestart when I got home and it started the cycle but I think I'm stalled at the Nitrite stage. Nitrites went up to 1ppm so I did a water change even though you are not supposed to.... I am not going to damage the fish because I want the bacteria. So I have ordered more tetra safestart because I read that another dose usually does the trick if you are stalled at the Nitrite stage. I REALLY need this tank to cycle fast because I am having trouble keeping the nitrites down and I only feed the little guy 2 pellets a day atm. His fins are starting to split a little and get tiny pin holes.... I'm not sure if this is fin rot or what because I have only seen pictures and it doesn't look like that. I feel horrible for the little guy because I didn't have the tank ready... but really... he would have been a flushed fish if I didn't take him. (dad keeps calling him catfish bait -_-... I hope joking)

They have a bubbler/aerator, luckily I had a filter that filters double what the tank needed, I have some spectrum pellets, and plan on making a gel food as soon as I get paid.

Once the water params are under control and he starts growing (if he isn't already stunted) he will get a larger tank when I can afford it with a friend. I probably won't be doing a community tank anymore because I don't want to do that many water changes with no way to use a python in my apartment. (We have wierd sink heads)

Anyway, I have grown super attached to this little goldie and I really hope he takes off once my next batch of tetra safestart gets here... I feel really stupid for not having a cycled tank with a goldfish. If you have any ideas to help cycle the tank or keep him safe while it cycles it would be much appreciated. Also, he seems alot happier since I gave up on waiting for the safestart to work. So if this batch doesn't finish in a day- 3 days I will just be doing a TON of water changes a week... which will suck, but I love all my fish and they deserve the best I can give them.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

He also gets shelled pea twice a week (small amounts because he is a baby). Also, these same kids were caught fighting bettas in the toilet at the school and are now expelled. I was super impressed that the administration was so strict, considering most people don't think the same about fish cruelty.


----------



## BettaQi (Jul 26, 2012)

Jessie1990 said:


> He also gets shelled pea twice a week (small amounts because he is a baby). Also, these same kids were caught fighting bettas in the toilet at the school and are now expelled. I was super impressed that the administration was so strict, considering most people don't think the same about fish cruelty.


Wow what kind of homes are those kids living in?!?

I don't know much about Goldie's but I will pm you a guide that someone sent to me.


----------



## MollyJean (Dec 29, 2009)

I can't help at all, I've never kept a goldfish in my life.

I just wanted to say it's great that the kids where expelled. These days it seems like no one care about fish, it's good to hear someone realized they're living creatures and deserve respect.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

I was on Koko's for like 3 days straight so I think I'm giving him a decent home for now... it just needs to cycle >< Nitrites are so bad... My betta tanks are NPT's and don't have BB so I can't seed it that way. And the tetra people said DO NOT use prime until the cycle is established. I just don't want the nitrites to have a lasting impact on him  So, if the safestart that arrives tomorrow does not work, I will do 2 25% WC a day.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Jessie1990 said:


> I was on Koko's for like 3 days straight so I think I'm giving him a decent home for now... it just needs to cycle >< Nitrites are so bad... My betta tanks are NPT's and don't have BB so I can't seed it that way. And the tetra people said DO NOT use prime until the cycle is established. I just don't want the nitrites to have a lasting impact on him  So, if the safestart that arrives tomorrow does not work, I will do 2 25% WC a day.


Prime will make it SAFER to cycle! The tetra people don't know what they're talking about, they probably don't want you to buy prime :roll: tetra safe start only helps jump start the cycle, it won't cycle for you. There are conflicting opinions on its effectiveness.

Prime will detoxify ammonia, nitrites and nitrates.
When doing a fish in cycle, don't let ammonia get over .25 ppm.

About how big is this fish? Is he in room temp water?


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

His body is about 1 inch. I'm in class so I will post a pic of him later. He's at room temp. And when I read the interview with a tetra safestart guy he told the forum that if you use Prime it locks up the ammonia and nitrites and starves the next set of bacteria (Now it would be the nitrates that would starve). I wasn't sure about this but I used tetra's aquasafe and it actually jumpstarted the cycle. And when I used prime the last time I tried safestart on my betta tank it didn't work to start the cycle at all. SO, I thought this was true. I realize there are other reasons it could have not worked the last time.

I just didn't want the Tetra people to have a reason to blame me if it didn't work and I had to ask some questions.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Okay well I cycled my 10 gal tank with prime and tetra side start fish-in in 4 weeks time, my tap water has ammonia in it so the prime was needed, it prevented it from killing and/or posioning my fish.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Okay I'm switching back then. Maybe it will help him feel a little better.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Great of you to rescue the goldfish! The other two probably died of chlorine poisoning, and all the other maltreatment goldfish are subject to. That being said, welcome to the goldfish club! :-D



Jessie1990 said:


> . My betta tanks are NPT's and don't have BB so I can't seed it that way.


Not true. They will have some, but a small amount. Adding some substrate or decor from those tanks will help seed your goldfish tank. 

As for the holes you are seeing, it is probably finrot. Goldfish are hardy enough to cycled a tank, but no fish comes through it unscathed. Even though the Tetra people advise not to use prime, use it. Even if it does prolong the cycle, your fish will be healthier for it. 

While the mistreatment he undoubtedly suffered in the store and at the hands of middle school boys wasn't good, it probably won't have any lasting effects on him. This small not growing stage isn't going to stunt him. Two weeks without visible growth isn't unheard of. I bought a little goldfish from the store about 3 months ago. He must be bigger than then because my friends that see him comment on his growth, but I can't see it because I see him every day. Just because you can't see it doesn't mean it isn't there. 

As for the peas, don't feed them. They are a sugary vegetable. Goldfish need leafy greens like kale, spinach, and turnip greens. Gel food will be great when you make it. I started my newest goldfish on gel foods and have no issues with flipover at all. My other two who were fed commercial pellets for years now have permanent damage. 

For the temperature room temp is fine right now, but when winter comes, you're going to need a heater. Due to the deformed body shape, the digestive tract of goldfish doesn't function well below 70F. If the tank will stay above that temp at all time, that's fine, but even my 55 gal goldfish tank drops to 68F without a heater.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Okay good to hear that he won't be stunted. Also, I have some Kale that I tried to feed him and he seemed unable to eat it. I tried boiling it for a little bit to see if that would make it soft enough to eat. I'm not exactly sure how to prepare it. 

Also, do you have any good gel food recipes I could steal from you?  I have one I was going to try but I'm not sure how good it is. Also, do I still feed pellets at all if I use the same recipe as you? Or do you eliminate pellets completely? 

I have been lurking in goldfish posts you posted in so I know you know your stuff  I feel alot more comfortable talking on this forum than Koko's because I know alot of the people that post on hear, just from reading around. I don't post a lot because I havn't had many problems with my bettas and I don't feel experienced enough to give advice yet. But I still know who is on hear  

Thanks!

Jessie


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

:lol: I guess I've gained a bit of a reputation as the goldfish gal around here. 

Like little children, a lot of goldfish aren't fond of greens. I've noticed this especially with the younger ones. :roll: I guess it's the same for children of all species! If you're planning to do gel food, I wouldn't worry about getting veggies in now. He'll get them soon enough. 

I'd be more than happy to share my gel food recipes. I've made a few batches now and have evolved my recipe from what I was initially given. Now that I feed gel, I've completely eliminated pellets from their diet. There just isn't a need especially when I have fish that already have and are prone to bloat and swim bladder issues. If you do want to give them pellets, NLS has a goldfish formula that's good. The only reason I would do something like that is if I was going away for more than 7 days (especially in the summer) and wanted to have someone else feed them. I hand feed, and it's hard to get them to trust another person. 

Now for my recipe: (I like to use babyfood aka already blended food because it makes things easier)

3 jars baby food, green veggies (only 1 sugary)
1/2 cup boiled hot water
2 envelopes of unflavored gelatin
1/2 adult multivitamin (no iron)
1/2 acidophilus tab **
1/2 calcium carbonate tab **
1 1/2 oz salmon (drained if from can) roughly half a can
1/4 cup finely chopped veggies like spinach or kale ***
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder ***

Dissolve 2 envelopes of gelatin in 1/2 cup hot, boiled water. Mix veggies, salmon and crushed pill stuff in a small bowl. Pour gelatin/water mix into the bowl. Stir well. Pour into a flat container so it's about 1/4" thick. Put in fridge to gel. Once gelled, cut into bite-sized pieces. (This is harder with young goldies, so I just cut them into large chunks that I cut pieces from nightly). Place a week's worth in a plastic baggy and freeze. Be sure gel lays flat. 

** optional items; I don't add them as they are hard to find in my area
*** optional items that I do add

As young goldfish need more protein than adults (3+ years), I just bump up the salmon to 2 oz for your little guys until you notice a slowing of growth (pictures are a good gauge of this) or around 3 years of age.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Wow! That is VERY similar to the recipe I got off Koko's forum  I found all those things you have listed at our Walmart  But I will probably look at our Hy-Vee too because I hate walmart -_- And we don't shop there anymore. Thanks so much for the help! I feel so much better about my little guys future  I will update on him soon.

Thanks!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I get my gel food ingredients at Walmart. The only awkward thing is a 20-something girl buying babyfood...

Glad I can help! You sound like you are on the right track to a healthy goldfish!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

You all are AMAZING! I really hope your fish gets to feeling better Jessie! =]


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

that's very similar to my snail food recipe.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Oh lol. I am 22 so this will be fun  And thanks Wally


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Update on the moor:
I added a second dose of tetra safestart and i tested my nitrites just a moment ago. There are no longer nitrites present, so it would appear the tank is cycled  I will get all params when I get home to confirm (about to head to work) and perform a large water change to bring down nitrates which I assume will be pretty high. After I see that the cycle is stable. I will do a treatment with prazipro as a preventative. Thanks all for your support!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay!! Cycled tank! The nitrates might not be too high yet, but man can those things climb in a goldfish tank. Live plants are great for keeping them down, but goldfish don't always cooperate.


----------



## Xiuhcoati (Sep 7, 2012)

Just wanted to add...don't feel a bit guilty for putting the goldfish in an un cycled tank. I'm sure if you could ask him whether he'd rather be in the toilet bowl, the Pepsi bottle, the sandwich bag, or the tank...he'd choose the tank and congratulate himself on the good fortune to have found you!


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

@ koimaiden- what plants would you suggest?
@xiu- yes, he loves all that room, but he has a tiny bit of fin rot and I was afraid it was going to get worse. He's okay now, I think


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Right now, don't worry about treating the rot. Once water quality improves, he should be able to fight it off himself. 

For plants, there are a few things you can try. Java fern and anubias are two good ones. Java fern has foul-tasting leaves, and the leaves of anubias as thick and tough to chew. These plants can also be tied to driftwood or other decor which is great because goldfish love uprooting things. I've also had luck with large swords and hornwort. The latter is great because it's very fast growing and can be grown floating. My goldfish don't seem to like the prickly feeling of the leaves. Others have had success with vallisneria and red ludwigia, but I personally haven't tried those yet.


----------



## Jessie1990 (May 21, 2012)

Okay made the gel food  It was pretty gross looking >< lol. He seems to love to love it though. So now we just have to wait for his fin rot to heal up  He seems very happy now. Thanks for all your help Koimaiden!


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Haha! Gel food doesn't look that appetizing! But I'm glad he's taking to it. Much easier on their GI tract than pellet or flake food. I'm always happy to help with goldfish!


----------

